# Bürgerlichkeit, die sich nicht in notorischen Befindlichkeiten erschöpft



## JClaudeK

Hallo,

Was versteht Ihr unter "notorischen Befindlichkeiten"? Ich kann mir zwar in ungefähr vorstellen, was damit gemeint ist, würde aber gern Eure Meinung dazu hören.



> Kontext:
> SZ: *Was Selenskij lehrt*
> ......
> Freiheit, Mut, Zivilcourage - das sind Accessoires, die gerne mal vergessen werden und vor lauter Vernachlässigung dann wirkungslos werden. [....]
> Der Mut der Ukrainer führt den müden Westen in diesen Tagen zurück auf den Gedanken einer Bürgerlichkeit, die sich nicht im Konsum und in notorischen Befindlichkeiten erschöpft.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe zunächst etwas von Außun als negativ Betrachtetes  Andauerndes und ständig Wiederholtes.
Befindlichkeiten - das betrifft einen inneren seelischen Zustand, der sich in übertriebenen seelischen Zuständen im Sinne des Guten äußert, pejorativ auch "Gutmensch" genannt..
Der Ausdruck ist also pejorativ zu verstehen, aber zugleich ein Hinweis auf Vorurteile des Berichtenden.

Man könnte es übersetzen in "die sich nicht im Konsum und in notorischem Gutmenschentum, das zu übertriebener seelischer Betroffenheit führt, erschöpft."

Man könnte auch sagen: das beste wollen, viel schwatzen, wenig erreichen und sich schlecht dabei fühlen, weil es immer noch nicht genug ist.

Wie gesagt, eine Außenbetrachtung. Man sagt es wohl nie von sich selbst, ich vermeide es aber auch selbst, diese verächtlichen Ausdrücke aktiv zu verwenden.

Im vorliegenden Bericht ist es aber sicher nicht ganz so kritisch gemeint. Es ist halt vom Reporter gut gemeint.


----------



## anahiseri

Vielleicht könnte man  *B*_*efindlichkeit*   mit *Sensibilität*  g_leichsetzen, auch wenn es nicht ein genaues Synonym ist. Oder das Adjektiv gebrauchen, so in etwa: *übertrieben sensibel*
Noch nicht ganz ausgereift, die Idee, das sehe ich ein. . . .


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Im vorliegenden Bericht ist es aber sicher nicht ganz so kritisch gemeint. Es ist halt vom Reporter gut gemeint.



Klar meint die Alpen-Prawda das kritisch  Hier werden die wackeren Ukrainer in Gegensatz zu den trägen und bequemen Deutschen gesetzt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> zu den trägen und bequemen Deutschen gesetzt.


Es geht in dem Artikel nicht um Trägheit, sondern um die Verwöhntheit der westlichen Gesellschaft:


> _Die Dominanz eines Denkens in persönlichen Interessen statt in Werten, *die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der Freiheit und Sicherheit*, die die meisten nur geerbt haben, *für eine Art von Dienstleistung erachtet werden*, der Narzissmus, der noch die simpelsten Maßnahmen zur Eindämmung einer Pandemie wie das Maskentragen als unerträglichen Eingriff in die persönliche Freiheit denunziert._





Demiurg said:


> Alpen-Prawda


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Was versteht Ihr unter "notorischen Befindlichkeiten"?


Hier sind wohl all diese unerträglichen Quatschereien der dekandenten Luxusgesellschaft gemeint, die sich über kleinste Dinge wie Gender oder politische Korrektheit empört, ohne auch nur zu ahnen, wie schlecht es einem wirklich gehen kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Klar meint die Alpen-Prawda das kritisch  Hier werden die wackeren Ukrainer in Gegensatz zu den trägen und bequemen Deutschen gesetzt.


Klar meint die Alpen-Prawda das kritisch. Nur nicht ganz so schlimm, wie ich in den Beispielen schilderte.


Kajjo said:


> Luxusgesellschaft gemeint, die sich über kleinste Dinge wie Gender oder politische Korrektheit empört, ohne auch nur zu ahnen, wie schlecht es einem wirklich gehen kann.


Ja, in dieser Richtung.
Scheinprobleme anstelle wirklicher, aber dafür die Scheinprobleme sehr intensiv.

Wichtig ist auch "Bürgerlichkeit". Es sind die Privilegierten gemeint. Und die Gebildeten.

Ein Beispiel aus der letzten Zeit ist die Umstellung des Buchstabieralphabets, die zur Zeit m Gange ist und nicht mal die Intentionen verfolgt, die beabsichtigt waren.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Wichtig ist auch "Bürgerlichkeit". Es sind die Privilegierten gemeint. Und die Gebildeten.



Genau. Im Prinzip beschimpft der Autor hier die eigene Leserschaft.  Kann man machen, aber dann darf man sich nicht wundern, dass es mit der Auflage stetig bergab geht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> dann darf man sich nicht wundern, dass es mit der Auflage stetig bergab geht.


Wenn Du die digitale Ausgabe  ("die Gebildeten" lesen Online ) und die  Paper-Auflage zusammenrechnest, ist das Gegenteil der Fall.

Außerdem ist Deine Bemerkung  off-topic. 


P.S.


Demiurg said:


> die wackeren Ukrainer


Sind sie etwa nicht wacker?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Bürgerlichkeit". Es sind die Privilegierten gemeint. Und die Gebildeten.


Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt.

Ich glaube, dass hier alle (Staats)Bürger gemeint sind: "Bürgerlichkeit" im Sinne von "ein Bürger sein".


> _Der Mut der Ukrainer führt [uns]  zurück auf den Gedanken einer Bürgerlichkeit, die sich nicht im Konsum und in notorischen Befindlichkeiten erschöpft.  _


Die "_übersensible" Konsumgesellschaft_ besteht nicht nur aus Privilegierten und  Gebildeten, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Die "_übersensible" Konsumgesellschaft_ besteht nicht nur aus Privilegierten und Gebildeten, oder?


Ich denke, doch.
Es hängt natürlich davon ab, was Du unter "gebildet" verstehst. Ich verstehe darunter einen sehr breiten Grad der Bildung.
Also nicht nur Universität, sondern auch Bildung durch Ausbildungsberufe, wie Elektroniker und Krankenschwestern, Fachverkäufer und andere. Und Bildung durch Umwelt. Und auch politisch Gebildete (im gegebenen Kontext.)
Zu den Gebildeten gehören auch die, die sich selbst gebildet haben.
Aber: Die meisten dieser Gebildeten reagieren nicht übersensibel. Insbesondere, wenn sie Alltagsprobleme haben.

Wir unterscheiden also zwischen denen in der Bürgerlichkeit, die übersensibel sind und denen die angemessen reagieren und denen die kaum reagieren.

Staatsbürger aber definieren sich anders. Sie definieren sich nicht durch Bildung und Sensibilität, sondern durch Angehörigkeit zu einem Staat.

Bürgerlichkeit= "bürgerliche Denk- und Lebensweise". Bürgerlichkeit (Duden)

Wenn man nicht zu den Privilegierten gehört, die sich eine bürgerliche Denk- und Lebensweise leisten können, ist man vielleicht auch übersensibel, aber in einer anderen Richtung. Man ist aus der Konsumgesellschaft praktisch fast ausgeschlossen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Bürgerlichkeit= "bürgerliche Denk- und Lebensweise". Bürgerlichkeit (Duden)


 einverstanden, hier ist nicht (Staats)Bürgerschaft gemeint.

Aber unter  "bürgerlicher Denk- und Lebensweise" verstehe ich hier nicht die Denkweise der finanziell  Privilegierten, sondern die der ganzen Gesellschaft, mit Ausnahme der wirklich Armen, die sich keinen gedankenlosen Konsum und keine "Befindlichkeiten" leisten können.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt  auch den "normalen" Konsum und eine nicht überkandidelte Lebensweise. Das ist die Mehrheit der Leute (denke - oder zumindest hoffe ich.)  Und die sind hier auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## διαφορετικός

> einer Bürgerlichkeit, die sich nicht im Konsum und in notorischen Befindlichkeiten erschöpft.


Die normale Bedeutung des Wortes, was laut Duden ein "seelischer Zustand, in dem sich jemand befindet" ist, passt nicht ganz in den Kontext. Passen würde eine Tätigkeit (analog zur Tätigkeit "Konsum"). "Notorische Befindlichkeiten" könnte also eine Abkürzung für "notorische Beschäftigung mit den eigenen Befindlichkeiten" sein. "Notorisch" steht meist für "sich wiederholend und unerwünscht". Hinter dem Begriff steckt vermutlich der Gedanke, dass die Befindlichkeiten der Leute (die alles haben, was sie benötigen) keine (ständige) Beachtung verdienen.


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt schon. Allerdings wird "Befindlichkeiten" oft so verwendet, dass neben seelischem Zustand als Gefühl auch der Inhalt eine Rolle spielt, besonders im Plural.
Es ist eine Betrachtung von außen. Und ich denke, es ist eine Abkürzung für "notorische=ständige, durch nichts zu bremsende Beschäftigung mit dem Inhalt der eigenen Befindlichkeiten"


----------



## Kajjo

Letztlich soll Befindlichkeiten hier doch schon die Betroffenen etwas veralbern und ihr "Jammern auf höchstem Niveau" kritisieren. Da geht es eben nicht um Hunger, Durst, Gesundheit, Schutz, Wohnung, Möglichkeiten der Schulbildung, Ernährung und dergleichen, sondern darum, ob überall gegendert wird oder man wieder einen neuen Ausdruck gefunden hat, den man politisch-korrekt tabuisieren kann. Es geht darum, was für Kleinigkeiten und Nichtigkeiten manche Bürger der behüteten Überflussgesellschaft dazu bringen können, zu meckern und jammern.


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt. 
Ich denke, "Befindlichkeiten" wird ironisch verwendet, hat aber wahrscheinlich im gegebenen Sinn bereits eigenständigen Charakter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Es geht darum, was für Kleinigkeiten und Nichtigkeiten manche Bürger der behüteten Überflussgesellschaft dazu bringen können, zu meckern und jammern.





διαφορετικός said:


> "Notorische Befindlichkeiten" könnte also eine Abkürzung für "notorische Beschäftigung mit den eigenen Befindlichkeiten" sein. [....]  Hinter dem Begriff steckt vermutlich der Gedanke, dass die Befindlichkeiten der Leute (die alles haben, was sie benötigen) keine (ständige) Beachtung verdienen.



Genau, so hatte ich das auch verstanden: eine übertriebene  Tendenz zur Nabelschau.


----------



## Frieder

Ich meine, da spielt auch immer die *Emp*findlichkeit mit hinein – wie dünnhäutig wir heute auf alles reagieren, das außerhalb unserer _comfort zone_ liegt. Ja, ich glaube, dass der Begriff _Befindlichkeit _aus der _Empfindlichkeit _hervorgegangen ist.

Das erste Auftreten der _Befindlichkeit _fällt auffälligerweise in einen Zeitraum, in dem auch die _Empfindlichkeit _ihre Hochzeit hatte (Quelle : google Ngramviewer).



JClaudeK said:


> Was versteht Ihr unter "notorischen Befindlichkeiten"?



Ständiges (notorisches) Klagen über persönliche Nichtigkeiten, ohne Interesse am "Großen Ganzen".


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Ständiges (notorisches) Klagen über persönliche Nichtigkeiten, ohne Interesse am "Großen Ganzen".


Die Definition gefällt mir gut. Da spielen auch "Empfindlichkeiten" mit.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> ohne Interesse am "Großen Ganzen".


Na ja, ich befürchte, es geht eher darum, wer was als "Großes" sieht. Wenn es nicht um Hunger und Durst, Wohnungen, Sicherheit geht, dann empfinden [sic] Menschen oftmals Nichtigkeiten wie Ausdrucksweise, Gendern, political correctness durchaus als wichtig. Genau das ist doch das Problem.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, ich befürchte, es geht es daher, wer was als "Großes" sieht. Wenn es nicht um Hunger und Durst, Wohnungen, Sicherheit geht, dann empfinden [sic] Menschen oftmals Nichtigkeiten wie Ausdrucksweise, Gendern, political correctness durchaus als wichtig. Genau das ist doch das Problem.


Deshalb ist das "Große Ganze" in Anführungsstrichel gesetzt, denke ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> ich befürchte, es geht eher darum, wer was als "Großes" sieht.


Im Text wird angegeben, was der Autor als "Großes" ansieht: "Freiheit, Mut, Zivilcourage" - die "Befindlichkeiten" bilden den Gegensatz dazu.


----------



## Hutschi

Nur: Die Leute mit den angegebenen Befindlichkeiten sehen anderes als "Großes".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Nur: Die Leute mit den angegebenen Befindlichkeiten sehen anderes als "Großes".


Als "Großes" wahrscheinlich nicht, aber als (für sie) Wichtiges schon.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Was versteht Ihr unter "notorischen Befindlichkeiten"?


Irgendwas zwischen _wehleidig, weinerlich_ und _gefühlsduselig_ oder eine Kombination von allem.


JClaudeK said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Bürgerlichkeit". Es sind die Privilegierten gemeint. Und die Gebildeten.
> 
> 
> 
> Davon bin ich nicht überzeugt.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass hier alle (Staats)Bürger gemeint sind: "Bürgerlichkeit" im Sinne von "ein Bürger sein".
Click to expand...

Das verstehe ich auch so.


Hutschi said:


> Staatsbürger aber definieren sich anders. Sie definieren sich nicht durch Bildung und Sensibilität, sondern durch Angehörigkeit zu einem Staat.


Ja, genau. Und darum sei, so verstehe ich den Sinn des Textes, richtig verstandene _Bürgerlichkeit _die, die _Mut_ und _Zivilcourage _zeigt (wie es die Ukrainer tun) und sich nicht in rührseligen Betroffenheitsbekundungen genügt (wie es die Weichlinge hierzulande tun).


----------

